# Creatine + Nitrite = Carcinogen



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Creatine + Nitrite = Carcinogen by Anthony Roberts Back in 1971, a scientist by the almost impossibly cool name of Archer (M.C. Archer, technically) performed a little study whereby he examined the interactions of nitrite with creatine and creatinine. The result of that study was a very brief, very forgotten, two page paper. Since creatine [...]

*Read More...*


----------

